# Spoil islands South of the Intercostal from King and Kennedy ranches



## Texas19Foot (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been hearing rumors of bow hunting on the Spoil Islands south of the intercostal from King and Kennedy ranches. Does any one have any details or experience on this?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Not a chance........


----------



## Texas19Foot (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree the Kennedy and King run that area down there and would not allow this to happen.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nothing on those spoils but skeeters and ducks


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Illegally...yes.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

people hunt nilgai on the public land off the spoils, and its not illegal


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

BiteEmNBeatEm said:


> people hunt nilgai on the public land off the spoils, and its not illegal


 Show me where and I will show you why it is not legal. At one point I looked into this subject extensively. The problems are in property line and actual ownership. Most land that ppl assume public is often owned by someone that never enforces trespass.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*hunting islands*

There is an island down in the land cut called El Toro island. i have hunted it several times long ago and it was by permit only. You could apply for the permits through Texas parks and wildlife. We shot some nice deer,and a few Nalgi. It was alot of work hunting there and it is a long run by boat. The island is owned by the state so it is public land. It is further south than the King and i believe it it is beyond the Kennedy also.


----------

